# Congrats!



## Marvin (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome job to Chris Reed, from our own Team Wolverine, who took 3rd place in the blue belt division at the E.G.O Championships in Indiana on Oct 15! Chris has been a blue belt for about one month! 
Well done brother!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Fantastic!  Congratulations!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2005)

That's great!


----------



## kempo108 (Oct 26, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 26, 2005)

Good Job, Good Job!


----------



## MJS (Oct 26, 2005)

Congrats!!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------

